# lap and dye :-)



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share with you my lap and dye experience. I had the operation yesterday as a day surgery case at a private hospital that the NHS use for certain surgeries (it was really nice)

I was an absolute nervous wreck waiting to go down and I somehow managed to slip through the net weight wise because no one had done my bmi for a while. I'm currently 38.6 but I had to be no more than 35, I was so worried about it being cancelled but no one checked it 

I woke up from the operation and whilst waiting for the Drs to come and tell me what was wrong I got myself in such a state and prepared myself for those words that my tubes are knackered. I unfortunately had chlamydia as a teen so thought I was doomed to have problems in there. 

I've now got my results and to say I'm happy is an understatement, I'm ecstatic! I have a healthy uterus, both tubes healthy and dye spilling out from both, healthy ovaries with no pcos, no fibroids or polyps, no tilted or funny shaped uterus and they even saw and took a photo of where an egg had been released from my ovary so.it's confirmed that I have ovulated! 

They did find some endometriosis the size of the blunt end of a pen and zapped it off but said that wouldn't of stopped me getting pregnant anyway it less than 1cm squared. 

They showed me all the photos they had took during the operation and I just burst into tears,I felt like I'd won the lottery and over 12 hours later I'm still smiling from ear to ear. 

They said in fertility age I'm still a baby (26) and that if I loose alot of weight then they really think I'll get pregnant on our own without any help. They are that confident they said I don't even need a follow up appointment!  

So the plan now is to get healthy and just forget about all this fertility crap and just have fun and enjoyice and stop stressing. I've been and brought some ovulation sticks as Drs said I might ovulate earlier then expected as blood test showed I didn't but ovary confirmed I did.

Sorry for the long post but I'm just so happy and I wanted to share my experience with you all. I hope it will give others some hope for the future. I'm ok now, in a bit of pain and have 3 holes in my tummy stitched up. I've had to wear a pad due to vaginal bleeding and the dye coming back out. 

Thanks for reading,

Mrs.p x x


----------



## Dragonfly32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Congratulations mrs peach  you must be so relieved! Good luck on your health kick,hope it all goes well


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Dragon fly 

I'm so freaking happy and yes, if there was ever a good enough reason to loose weight then this is it! 
X


----------



## Hijabi (Oct 25, 2013)

Really pleased for you Mrs Peach. Thansk for sharing your story!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you hijabi


----------

